# What have you done with minimalistic text?



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Title says it all, I'm curious to see what you all have done, so let's see some screen shots.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Created minimalistic text-style widgets.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone care to share how to use it correctly haha I for the life of me cannot get my widgets to look anywhere near as good as I've seen others post


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's what I did.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Using simpletext.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Simple text as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Simple text as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did you really post that picture on here? Come on dude.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Just the city and day of week is minimalistic text.
*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## etrick (Nov 20, 2011)

Best thread evar...


----------



## elektroshok (Dec 24, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

This


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Been working with it for over a year. Have tons of work done but this is what i'm running atm:


----------

